# Italian Pharmacy



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Can anyone give me info on how to contact the Italian pharmacy?  Do you know how long it takes to get drugs? and what do you need to send to them?

In the middle of preparing for a FET cycle and am about to run out of patches next week and my clinic here won't write a script.  It has to come from spain, but cannot use that here.

anyway thought the italian pharmacy might be the best way.

Thanks in advance.

Purplechick


----------



## Ms Minerva

I have IM you, last time we published details on here of a UK pharmacist filling overseas prescriptions, *THEY *stopped him shortly afterwards!

Jules


----------



## PurpleChick

Thanks for the info Jules!!!

Its difficult enough without all this extra hassle, isn't it?

Can't believe my own clinic here pulled out.  I think they want to get rid of the overseas patients altogether.  In future I'll make sure to have all my meds done in spain.

Thanks again.

Purplechick


----------



## Morvern

_THEY stopped him shortly afterwards!_

Sometimes, you know, I think we don't realise that this website is being monitored (and I don't mean by Tony).


----------



## Ms Minerva

Yes, so it is best to be a little cautious sometimes with the info that we put on here!


----------



## Cazacan

Mrs Minerva, gosh never considered that but it makes sense , would you be so kind to pm me with the details too, as I am in a similar predicament. 
Thank you 
Cazacan


----------



## Ms Minerva

Cazacan,

I have pm you hun, good luck!

Jules
xx


----------



## mountainlion

[Written by Mountainlions husband;]

We have just used Monica at The Italian Pharmacy for the first time, to obtains our pessaries and patches, so thought we would post our findings here, in case it is of interest to anyone.

On our first pregnancy, we took a chance on buying all our medication in advance in Barcelona, in the hope that the cycle would be successful. This worked out cheap, and our only problem was that Mountainlion ran out of medication about a week early [at week 11 of pregnancy] due to a few lost pessaries and fallen off patches. Unfortunately our GP absolutely refused to issue a prescription, even privately, and I had a very distressed pregnant wife, and a hard job myself to find the medication.

This cycle, we flew home straight after transfer, so had no time to pick up medication in Barcelona [If you are picking up medication in Barcelona, normally the chemist will only have a few packets in stock, and has to order them, then they are delivered to chemist a few hours later]

After reading previous posts on FF we had heard of 'Monica at the Italian Pharmacy', so decided to give this a go.

Unlike some of the 'internet pharmacies', they do require a prescription from a doctor. [Reassuring to me...]
I contacted Monica by e-mail with my requirements, and the following morning I received a reply with the prices and ordering procedure. You get an attachment with an order form to fill in and another with their full price list. They request an e-mail or fax of the prescription with the order, they then request that you post them the original prescription for their records. They will send out the medication immediately following receipt of payment, and will wait for you to post the original prescription. They accept payment by credit card on a secure server.
I requested an extra box or 2 of our medication, to cover any lost patches/pessaries, for obvious reasons, and they agreed.
I ordered and paid for the medication at 2.30pm Thursday, and it arrived the following day just before midday!!

I paid 30 Euros for their quick delivery service, their slower 4 or 5 day delivery is 10 Euros.
Medication costs as of 21/2/08, were Cyclogest 200mg x 15, 5.28 Euros.
Epiestrol patches x 8, 15 Euros.

My only critisism was that the packaging could have been sturdier. [I will give them some friendly feedback on this issue]
My first credit card wasn't accepted [CapitalOne card; and the credit card authorisation department of CapitalOne rang me 90 seconds later!!] so I paid with my American Express card, which was accepted first time.

Contact details for the pharmacy are; *[email protected]*
tel ++39 0141 982653 [fax same no.] 
http://www farmaciacerati.it/English/index2.htm [I think!]

Hope this helps someone, and saves someone the stress we had unexpectedly last time.
Regards, Mountainlions hubby.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## beckyb

Hi just read your post with interest,  

we are still new to this and are considering going abroad.  Am I right in thinking that your fertility  clinic will tell you what meds you need but you are free to source these from wherever you like?  will some UK GP's give an Nhs prescription for theses drugs even if you are being treated privately?

thanks

Rebecca


----------



## barbaramary

beckyb - it can vary from clinic to clinic - some clinics include the price of the drugs in with their quote and others don't (IM in Barcelona does include a lot of the drugs and even post them to England if you run out).  Once you are pregnant you should be able to get the drugs on the NHS but anything before that needs to be private.  Your GP (find a friendly one at your practice - if necessary phone before hand and ask if any are interested in infertility) should be able to give you a private prescription which you can use in ENgland but I do think the Italian Pharmacy is cheaper.


----------



## beckyb

thank you for that


----------



## Nikki France

Having rerad LOADS of posts on this boad I am now close to selecting EDIVF in either Czec Republic or Ukraine.
I live in France, and am now worried about getting tests and the drugs here.
Anyhone cast any light on that?
TIA
*Nikki*


----------



## Manuka

Hi,

I don't know about the Italian pharmacy but I'm using one in England for my drugs.  My clinic is South Africa sends them a prescription by email and then I contact them to arrange the order and they courier it to me.

There contact information is:

International Pharmacy Organisation
85 Station Road
Edgware
Middlesex
HA8 7JH
United Kingdom

Tel - +44 208 381 1911
email - [email protected]


----------



## mountainlion

Hi Chilli Pepper,
Here is the post you requested. I've bumped it back up so you can find it.
Regards,
Mountainlion.
[PS several other recent threads discuss other options; especially with the £ being so weak against Euro.]


----------



## Little Nell 1970

really useful thanks!


----------

